# Touareg V8 vs. V6



## Marko_light (Aug 28, 2004)

My wife and I test drove the V8 last night and fell in love. What a fantastic suv! There were no V6's on the lot but two will be in from loaners this afternoon that we plan to test drive.
Question: $6,500 extra for the V8 with the additional 90hp and 2 seconds faster 0-60. Have any of you extensive experience in both engines? I would like to keep the vehicle around $35-38k and only the V6 will allow that? Does the V6 bog down under the 6000 lbs?


----------



## wahoo99 (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (Marko_light)*

I can't comment on towing but I can on the V8. GOBS more torque off the line. And as always...the V8 has its wonderful note!! I'm glad I have a hp junkie wife.... ; )


_Modified by wahoo99 at 3:24 AM 8-30-2004_


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (wahoo99)*

Here I go, asking for it... there will be dissenters. But before you guys jump all over me, please note Marko wants to come in at a particular budget.
I've driven both (actually all three), and while there's a definite difference, my V6 is just fine for my needs. Yes, it's great to have the extra HPs and torque, but I am happier to have the upgraded interior (Prem package) and a NAV for less than the cost of a stripped V8, given that I didn't want to spend more than 40k.
For those not really concerned about budget, surely the 8 or 10 is the right way to go, but you've obviously got a budget. I am not a slow driver at all, and I've driven all over the US and Canada--both US and Canadian Rockies, and not once have I thought, "I coulda (or shoulda) had a V8". For the 5-6k extra you need to spend for that additional oomph, it's arguable that it's worth it--especially on a "per truck passed basis!". 
Try the 6s, realizing the loaners are probably stripped. You can get a nice Premium Package 6 w/ either Nav or Air Susp or Xenons (maybe all of them) right smack in the middle of your budget, or even less. VWs VR6 engine is a time-tested one which, if you ask anyone who knows VWs, is a workhorse and will stand the test of time.
Of course the 8 is a better way to go. But it's not always the way to go on a value basis.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (SUVW)*

I agree with you SUVW - V6 is good enough when you're a dollar short and a day late!

Cy


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (SUVW)*

I agree with Chris. And let me chime in for the really budget minded - even without the premium package the Touareg is still very luxurious and comfortable. So, if your watching pennies, I think you would even be happy with a 'stripper' V6. 
(Of course, when you attend a Touareg get-together and all the V8 and V10 boys are showing off the fancy do-dads, and bragging about 0-60 times and what-not, you may feel like the 12 year old boy in the shower room of a stud convention. But I'm comfortable with my decision.)


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (4x4s)*

I have a "stripper" V6, with two upgrades.... bi-xenons (must have) and the Sound 1 stereo system.
I'm really happy with my V6. This is not a comparison to the V8 - but considering the V6 is moving a 5k pound vehicle... I think mine moves along pretty well.
When Mrs. TREGinginCO and I were buying... we couldn't justify the extra $7k it was going to be to get into a V8... so we went with the 6 and I'm real happy with it.


----------



## Archimedes (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (Marko_light)*

Get a 2004 'stripper' V8 right now and you'll be able to stay within your price range AND get a fantastic motor. A base V8, which comes equipped with a ton of stuff anyway, can be had for around $6k under sticker. With an MSRP around $43.1 for the base, you should be able to get it for $37-$38k.
And don't let anybody fool you. The difference in driveability is huge. The V8 is terrific, and this is a very heavy vehicle for V6 power. I'm sure the V6 will get you around, but if you want a really fun car to drive, with a nice V8 growl, you gotta go with 8. You will be sorry later if you don't.
Just my $.02.


----------



## PabloP (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (Marko_light)*

Marko, it depends on how you you're going to use it. As has been mentioned, I think, there are manufacturer to dealer incentives right now so that you can get a basic V8, steel suspension, no nav, but really nice for under $38k. But that might not be the best for you.
I have spent at least a month in a V8 with air suspension, a V8 with steel suspension, a V6 with air suspension and a V6 with steel.
If I didn't have teenagers, I'd probably prefer the V6 with steel suspension. Adequate power, very smooth engine and transmission, nice ride. Probably the best choice for driving around town. Get it with the premium package that includes leather and the shades on the rear doors and it's very nice.
I would not get the V6 with air. Too slow. In my opinion, the 200 pounds of extra weight with the air suspension is the straw that breaks the back of the 220 hp V6.
I have a V8 with steel suspension now. It's very fast, a lot of fun to drive. You should sit in it with the engine running and determine if the slight shaking of the Audi V8 engine at idle bothers you. It also has a stiffer suspension than the V6, so if you can find a washboard freeway surface to go over, that would be a useful test as well. Driving around the Metroplex, a V6 will be fine. You'll really appreciate the power of the V8 if you drive up to the NM or Colorado mountains to go skiing. The real difference in power is the ability to accelerate effortlessly from 60 to 80, or 80 to 100, fully laden with people and luggage and going uphill.
I had a V8 with air. Even more fun. I think it's probably out of your price range, especially because the ones you can find now are with the PPS package.
There are manufacturer to dealer incentives on the V6 as well.


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (Marko_light)*

If you're used to more power you will want the V8.
Do yourself a huge favor and don't drive a V10. Otherwise you'll want one.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (watson007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson007* »_If you're used to more power you will want the V8.
Do yourself a huge favor and don't drive a V10. Otherwise you'll want one.

Now you tell me!


----------



## Marko_light (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (spockcat)*

What great advise! 
I'll admit the V6 is certainly lacking compared to the V8. 
Here's where we are:
We can get $1500 below invoice on a V6 w/premium package, xenon, upgraded sound system for $35,174 with our second color option (wheat beige) but we really want campanella white and there's NONE in TX, OK, LA, or AR. We can get $2000 off invoice on a V8 and would rather have the V8 in white w/convenience and xenon but also there is none with only those options in campanella white in the same 4 state area. 
Would you buy a Touareg that wasn't exactly the way you want it? 
We turn our Rover in next month but I really want the Touareg for an upcoming road trip on September 10th.

Is there any dealers here that could help us out?


----------



## Psl53 (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8? vs. V6 Think again!!*

So I'M cruising 85mph + down I 70 on the the way to Grand Junction. I look in the rear view mirror and see a Touareg coming up fast, it's a little up hill and a hit the peddle and racket up to 95mph. The Touareg is still gaining big time. I think to my self...... wow the V8 is really everything everyone says and then for just a split second I see the V10TDI on the badge as the Touareg blows by me. Now there is what you need and what you want...... so Spockcat I'll send you $10 as a down payment to hold your V10 for me for 5 years. I think I'll be able to afford it as long as it deprecates at 10% a year(that's a big if). So, Spockcat What you say. 
If your worried about power, walk right on by the V8 and step into the V10TDI. 
Peter


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (Marko_light)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marko_light* »_What great advise! 

Would you buy a Touareg that wasn't exactly the way you want it? 













































Boy, that's not a call anyone else but you can make. And did you try the V6 in Sport mode?


----------



## twvw (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (Marko_light)*

Marko,
Have you tried working with the internet sales managers around you?
That was the golden advice I used for my purchase. This is how I decide: 
#1 Interior (that is where I spend most of my time when I'm with our Treg)
#2 Color choice (you have to get out sometime)
Power should only concern you if you have hills or your towing something heavy.
Don't be afraid to drive 100 miles to get what you want, I did!


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (twvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twvw* »_Marko,
Power should only concern you if you have hills or your towing something heavy.


I have to disagree with you here. Power is a big factor concerning acceleration. I would not want to have to merge into freeway traffic with the V6. Let's not forget about the fun factor with the much more powerful engine as well.


----------



## Marko_light (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (TCinOC)*

V6 in sport mode is much better but my first road trip will be with my two brothers, three set of golf clubs and weekend attire for a trip to Houston. I'm afraid with a load like that it will be very noticeable w/v6?
It's going to be the wife's car and she would rather have her choice of colors. For the time being we need to find campanella white or wheat beige, She emailed EVERY dealer in a 400 mile radius and the one's that have replied so far are all saying the same thing (one wheat beige and NO campanella white in v6, no white or beige in V8 without premium plus pkg.). 
Damn, it's four in the morning and I'm chatting about car color and engine options


----------



## paul harden (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (Marko_light)*

I went back and forth a few months ago about 6 vs. 8 and finally decided on a V-8 w/o NAV or Air Suspension. A couple of things helped me decide.
1. When equipped the same way the cost differential is much less than the $6.5K or so.
2. When you get the v-8 you also get the 18" wheels etc.
3. The gas mileage difference between the 6 and the 8 is only 2 -3 mpg in real world driving.
4. In my mind the overall better drivability of the V-8


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (Marko_light)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marko_light* »_
Damn, it's four in the morning and I'm chatting about car color and engine options









Welcome to the club.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_
I would not want to have to merge into freeway traffic with the V6. Let's not forget about the fun factor with the much more powerful engine as well.

I've been doing that for 34,000 miles and the only time I had a problem is when I was doing it with my cellphone to my ear and the guy I cut off seemed to be telling me I had ONE CYLINDER -- with his middle finger, of course. 
In all seriousness, of course everyone with a V8 is going to say that... but the reality is that the 6 does just fine. I am not a passive driver, and I love cars--meaning I am not one of those people who says... "I am not a car person. They don't matter to me." (I never get a guy saying that!!) And I do merge where I want to merge (in front of the car in the right lane, not behind it). I am not at the mercy of my engine. It does what I need it to do. The 8s better, yes. But if VW only offered the 6, I am sure most of those with 8s would be content. Frankly, simply on a value basis, I'd rather have the unbelievable utility of the Nav than the better acceleration any day. (I have the advantage of never having used a superior Nav system, so for me I've gotten so much use out of it that I tell people if you've never had a Nav, you don't know what you're missing.)
OK, bring 'em on...


----------



## wahoo99 (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_. (I have the advantage of never having used a superior Nav system, so for me I've gotten so much use out of it that I tell people if you've never had a Nav, you don't know what you're missing.)
OK, bring 'em on...








Great comment--put us in that category as well. We bought the 8 b/c I'm a sucker for that growl of the exhaust....btw, the mpg seriously sucks. We're getting 11.8 in town, at best, even babying it. The difference between 'enjoying' it and babying is roughly 1mpg.







Likewise, I've been 'enjoying' it at many stoplights







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_
I have to disagree with you here. Power is a big factor concerning acceleration. *I would not want to have to merge into freeway traffic with the V6.* Let's not forget about the fun factor with the much more powerful engine as well.

I merge into freeway traffic daily. No problems at all. Again, the V6 is more than adequate for daily driving.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_I'd rather have the unbelievable utility of the Nav than the better acceleration any day. 

I agree. I bought the V6 with navi, among other options, and if I had to choose again I would buy the same engine, and again with the navi. Well, if VW would sell here the R5 diesel (only 174 hp) I would buy it, as the most important factor for me is the ergonomics, features and detail of this car and its terrific look, and not the engine.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (12johnny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12johnny* »_
the most important factor for me is the ergonomics, features and detail of this car and its terrific look, and not the engine.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes, I second that. I didn't even mention the hugely improved look of the interior and MFI with the Nav, which I'm going to notice more than the once in a while I zip onto the highway (which I wouldn't think about if I hadn't read anything on these boards!). Yes, beyond the utility of the Nav, it just completes the look of the Touareg perfectly.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_
I merge into freeway traffic daily. No problems at all. Again, the V6 is more than adequate for daily driving. 

Okay okay...let me put it this way...I wouldn't want to merge into California freeway traffic! LOL!







Yes there are actually times here in Socal that the freeways are not completely congested albeit not as often as I'd like.








To be serious, I'm sure those of you with the V6 expressing satisfaction are indeed happy with their choices. I do agree the navi makes the interior look that much nicer as well. What would be cool is if someone someday could compare a W12!! Now that would make for some interesting comparisons...including the venerable V10. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tinglywuwu (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (TCinOC)*

Another thing to keep in mind is that, in general, the V6 will loosen up after 5K or so. I kicked my "Car Enthusiast-Love-that-V8-sounding" butt for a while after we bought our 6'er. It has since loosened up quite nicely and still pulls pretty well in 3rd and 4th gear. If budget is a concern, the V6 will do well. 
Great comments everyone. Seems like everyone played nice in this thread.


----------



## PabloP (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (TCinOC)*

Well, Tim, as you know there are gaps in SoCal freeway traffic that the the V8 Touareg is designed to exploit. Sitting up high enough to spot them and fast enough to hit them before anyone else notices them.
Marko, the V6 is fine for driving between Dallas and Houston, even with a full load.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (tinglywuwu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tinglywuwu* »_ If budget is a concern, the V6 will do well. 


Don't forget that was a major factor in the original post (above). Now we've got people wanting to compare the V12. That's for another post.


----------



## techlogik (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (Marko_light)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marko_light* »_My wife and I test drove the V8 last night and fell in love. What a fantastic suv! There were no V6's on the lot but two will be in from loaners this afternoon that we plan to test drive.
Question: $6,500 extra for the V8 with the additional 90hp and 2 seconds faster 0-60. Have any of you extensive experience in both engines? I would like to keep the vehicle around $35-38k and only the V6 will allow that? Does the V6 bog down under the 6000 lbs?

Worth it. I have a 97 Grand Cherokee with the straight 6, 215HP. Good engine and reliable, but has problems getting the vehicle moving, even at it's lower weight.
The Touareg V8 only has as much power as my '02 Audi S4 with TT V6, but surprisingly, the V8 has good power/torque delivery for it's weight, and it moves nicely...the wife even noticed how it got up and went easily. Which she drives like a grandmother.
If gas mileage is a concern, then stick with the V6, if you like the extra power and want that nice torque and exhaust tone...get the V8...I am glad I did, and didn't even consider the V6.
Good luck...


----------



## Trail Bud (Aug 29, 2004)

I just bought a V8, Main reason for the V8 is for towing in the Sierra Mtns. A V8 will lose 150HP at 9000 altitude. Pulling a 5000lb load a V6 wouldn't make it. The quickness is a great by product.


----------



## falloutboy74 (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (Trail Bud)*

to all of you guys that love that v8 growl, just listen to the same 3.2l vr6 in the R32 and tell me you dont love it!


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_
Now we've got people wanting to compare the V12. That's for another post.

YES, and the sooner the better!


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (PabloP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PabloP* »_Well, Tim, as you know there are gaps in SoCal freeway traffic that the the V8 Touareg is designed to exploit. Sitting up high enough to spot them and fast enough to hit them before anyone else notices them.


Haha that's right. I also like driving on the 405 very early in the morning when there are very few vehicles out, including cops. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_I agree with you SUVW - V6 is good enough when you're a dollar short and a day late!

Cy

I know lotsa folks with plenty of dough who drive similar cars (a v6 treg for example) and wash ziplock baggies to reuse them, etc...
Theres plenty of practical folks out there, if getting to 60 mph 2 secs isnt important to you, then the v6 is perfect...through and through, its a great vehicle, regardless of its 0-60 speed or basic equipment.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_
I know lotsa folks with plenty of dough who drive similar cars (a v6 treg for example) and wash ziplock baggies to reuse them, etc...
Theres plenty of practical folks out there, if getting to 60 mph 2 secs isnt important to you, then the v6 is perfect...through and through, its a great vehicle, regardless of its 0-60 speed or basic equipment.

My decision was based strictly on availability. I needed a Touareg the first day they were available for sale, because we were leaving on a fantastic road trip (http://forums.clubtouareg.com/ftopic998.html) The first day Touaregs were available to dealers (and I went to the port to pick it up) my dealer got two, I didn't have time to shop around, nor would any other dealer have given one up anyway. My preference was for a V8 w/ Nav. Montesi got one V8 w/out Nav, and a V6 w/Nav and Prem, and it happened to be the exterior I wanted, but had to settle for Anthracite instead of Teak. So, I would have paid for the V8, no problem. I am pointing this out because I am a person who wasn't trying to be frugal, and so I could have had regrets because my preference was originally for the V8. Lo and behold, I don't. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And for the record, I've never washed a Ziplock.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (Marko_light)*

Well,
I'm a speed junkie, and also have an Audi Turbo and a race car.
I find the v6 is just fine, including when towing my race car to the track. Remember they are getting a 20hp boost now too...
I got the v6 with the Premium II package (leather, window shades etc)and towing package for 36k.
No regrets here - whatever you are comfortable with.

_Modified by spinnetti at 5:19 AM 8-30-2004_


_Modified by spinnetti at 5:19 AM 8-30-2004_


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (Marko_light)*

Alright let me chime in here. As a previous owner of a V6 that just upgraded to a V8. I can tell you go with a base V8 as opposed to a loaded V6. Unless, you really need and want Air and/or Nav then get the V6 Loaded. 
The V8 has effortless power as the V6 (even after 5000 miles) was still struggling with hills and mountains. My V6 was a base model with no extras as I was trying to keep cost down when I bought it in 9/03. At that time they were really not moving to much on price. My V8 has Winter, SSI, Bi-Xenons, Hitch. The price differene between the V6 and my V8 was about 3 grand. For me to upgrade it was well worth it. 
I didn't need th Nav as I had used my dad's Acura RL Nav. After using that the Treg Nav is by for inferior to it. Also, I didn't need the Air Suspention as I had the steel suspention on my V6 so the V8 Steel is suffcient. 
As for your question regarding would I settle for color and packages. My awnser to that is no. If I am spending 30 grand + on a vehicle I better get it exactly how I want. 
Just my own opinions. Good luck.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_I didn't need th Nav as I had used my dad's Acura RL Nav. After using that the Treg Nav is by for inferior to it. Also, I didn't need the Air Suspention as I had the steel suspention on my V6 so the V8 Steel is suffcient. 


I never get this argument. Just because there's a better one out there, you don't bother? Then Chevy would never sell a car! Here's the way I look at it. The utility of the Touareg's Nav, regardless of what's in an Acura, is incredible. You can't use an Acura Nav while driving a Touareg (plus, again, the interior looks better with it)
_I need to get somewhere and all I have is the address... OR I am lost in the middle of Godsland, Texas, and need to just find the highway to get to Oklahoma City.... _and having been married for 18 years, and single for 7 now_, on a scale of 1 to 10:_
1. No Map, No Nav, A Wife in Passenger's seat: 0








2. No Map, No Nav, No Wife in Passenger's seat: 2








3. Map, No Wife: 3








4. Map, Wife: 2 (note this is the same as #2)








5. Touareg Nav, Wife in Passenger's Seat: 5








6. Touareg Nav, No Wife in Passenger's Seat: 9








7. Acura Nav, Wife in Passenger Seat: 6
8. Acura Nav, No Wife in Passenger Seat: 10
Since we don't have options 7 and 8 available, choose between 1-6. I think getting to where I want to go with ease--and no arguments or embrassment-- is a no-brainer.
And lastly, I guess we're all going to help rationalize our own purchases in our own minds by stating that what we did was the right way to go here.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (SUVW)*

SUVW,
I am not going disagree with you on the point of NO Nav in the Treg vs a Nav. But from a price perspective, the VW Nav looks nice and enhances the interior looks of the car, but it's a more expensive option then the Acura Nav and it's nowhere near the same ballpark. For my needs (own opinion again) I can just use Yahoo maps or some engine on the internet for the use of getting to point A-B. The Acura Nav give your gas stations, Resturants, voice commands, and next years will have Traffic data. VW's is not even DVD based yet nor will next years. 
I agree if you never ever used the other systems then yes it seems worth it, but from my persepective (again only my opinion) the Treg's Nav is out of date (technology), cumbersome, CD based, no voice commands, No street names, etc... The NAV is very nice looking thou.








Again, SUVW, like you said it's personal preference. With or without the Nav the Treg is still an awesome machine.


----------



## Archimedes (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (SUVW)*

This may be blashphemy on this board, but without the V8 I wouldn't have even considered the Touareg. After driving the V6, it just seemed like any other mid-sized SUV, nothing really special. Yeah the interior was nice and all, and I liked the looks of the car, but there was nothing about it that really grabbed me to the point of saying 'I've got to have this'.
However, 5 minutes into my test drive of the V8, I knew I had to have that vehicle. The driving experience is so much different. Sure, nobody NEEDS the V8, but the pure pleasure of driving it is what makes the Touareg special to me. The V8 is a really, really fun SUV to drive. The V6 is a very nice SUV. And while I could care less about actual 0-60 times, a 2 second difference is huge and is indicative of the difference you feel in real world driving conditions, from stoplight to stoplight or passing on the freeway.
The V8 makes far more power and it does so with much less effort. I've found that the latter is the real benefit of a V8 - it gets up and goes with little drama, whining or breathing hard and it makes driving so much more pleasurable. Three months of driving my wife's Treg and I couldn't stand missing out on this any longer, so I dumped my 525 for an A6 4.2 with the nice V8 motor. There is simply no replacement for displacement.
Archimedes


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_SUVW,
I am not going disagree with you on the point of NO Nav in the Treg vs a Nav. But from a price perspective, the VW Nav looks nice and enhances the interior looks of the car, but it's a more expensive option then the Acura Nav and it's nowhere near the same ballpark. For my needs (own opinion again) I can just use Yahoo maps or some engine on the internet for the use of getting to point A-B. The Acura Nav give your gas stations, Resturants, voice commands, and next years will have Traffic data. VW's is not even DVD based yet nor will next years. 
I agree if you never ever used the other systems then yes it seems worth it, but from my persepective (again only my opinion) the Treg's Nav is out of date (technology), cumbersome, CD based, no voice commands, No street names, etc... The NAV is very nice looking thou.








Again, SUVW, like you said it's personal preference. With or without the Nav the Treg is still an awesome machine.









You've never been somewhere and gotten off the beaten path and want to quickly find your way back? Can't do that with Mapquest. I can't tell you how many times I've used it on the fly. And it does list restaurants... I've used that to not only find them, but call when I am late, etc. The only thing I'd like that Nav to have that it doesn't is REST AREAS.
YES, of course, it's out of date--by a couple of years. But it still works. A VCR was really cool when it first came out. Certainly recording has gone way beyond it, but I'd prefer having a VCR to nothing if that was my choice in my home entertainment center. Make any sense?


_Modified by SUVW at 10:41 AM 8-30-2004_


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (SUVW)*

SUVW,
Didn't know it does resturants. Thats cool! As far as getting lost of the beaten path. Ahh no not really. Once in a blue moon but as long as I have my trusty compass I am ok. As long as I go a certain direction I will always hit a main road that I am familar with. I thought I heard the Treg Nav doesn't do on the fly calcs? 
Anyway, don't want to beat a a dead horse here, I didn't get the Nav 
A. I didn't need it 
B. To outdated for my taste for the Price. (You argument regarding the VCR is good but would you pay $200-$300 for a 4 head VCR as oppose to a Progressive Scan DVD system?)
But once again, I do like the looks of it. Now if it would of come standard with a DVD player to play movies I would of gotten it in a heart beat?


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_
Anyway, don't want to beat a a dead horse here, I didn't get the Nav 
A. I didn't need it 
B. To outdated for my taste for the Price. (You argument regarding the VCR is good but would you pay $200-$300 for a 4 head VCR as oppose to a Progressive Scan DVD system?)



Yes, I am beginning to feel as though I am beyond beating horses to cows, rhinos and perhaps even an elephant.
But...
In response to A: It's one of those thing that if you don't ever use it, you have no idea at all how much you would find it useful! I've never had one before, and I now swear by it, regardless of how inferior it might be. They'll only get better from here on in life.
In response to B: In this analogy, the Progressive Scan DVD system isn't available!! (at least in OEM integrated form), so yes, I would pay $2-300 for a 4 head VCR. Without question. In fact, in my lifetime I probably did that 5-6 times, because that was the best I could do at the time. Same thing here.
By the way, Spike, something that crossed my mind, for someone who moved from CT to NJ... does gubernatorial scandal follow you wherever you go?????


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (SUVW)*

Beat the dead horse!














No just kidding. No more commenting on the Nav. I think we know where we both stand!








As far as Governors in NJ and CT. Many of our friends have said the samething. When we where in CT Rowland had his scandal, but didn't give up his position. We moved to NJ in July and then McGreevey has his scandal. He steps down (in 3 months). Today (8/30/04) Rowland stands down. 
Maybe I should move to Washington DC

















_Modified by spikeital at 12:04 PM 8-30-2004_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_Maybe I should move to Washington DC

















Damn! Now there's a good idea, if only it would work. How much would we need to contribute to make that happen?


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (4x4s)*

V-10 TDI







or V12
I wish!


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_
Maybe I should move to Washington DC

















That's quite funny. I was going to amend with that SAME comment, but didn't bother--a little leary of getting political here, although I've thrown a subtle comment out here and there. (I really should concentrate on work here... it's just one of those days where I am having a rough time focusing... perhaps after reading what mmmmmm127 does, I should just give him a call.)
And Rowland's been out for two months now. Jodi Rell took office July 1. No doubt enjoying his kitchen at his lakefront property... on us. Here's one on you, Johnny...


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (SUVW)*

I Thougth Rowland was gone awhile ago, but I could of swore I heard on the News this morning that he stepped down. Must of been a recap of some sorts.


----------



## davidch (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (Marko_light)*

Marko_light,
My wife and I purchased a Touareg last March and have been very pleased so far. Its a V6 Model with only the Premium II option. The color combination is the Campenella White exterior like your looking for







with the Kristal Gray Cricket Leather interior. We test drove a similiar model several times during late December and put one on order about the middle of January. Like you mentioned the Campenella was difficult to find in the combination we wanted... and my wife would not consider anything but white (I like the Offroad Gray and Reflex Silver also). Although it took a few months for delivery it was worth it. The V6 seemed to struggle slightly at first especially turning into hills or from a dead stop, etc, but once it hit about 3-5k miles it opened up nicely and really got much better in strength. I honestly don't notice it anymore and haven't thought about it for months till I read the post. However, we were limited to 36k max so we never really never considered the V8. The choice was really between the Touareg V6 and various other V6 SUVs in the 32-36k range (Explorer, Envoy, MDX, TrailBlazer, Pilot, etc.). 
Photo of ours is here







:








some more "T" pics and my '03 Jetta GLX here: http://homepage.mac.com/davidch/PhotoAlbum11.html
If you can afford the V8 and enjoy the extra ooomph!... go for it... if not, I think most posters would agree the V6 is a great buy for the price. Either way a Touareg is a great way to go!








Good luck!
- David


----------



## Marko_light (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (davidch)*

The first time I've been at such a power of knowledge in buying a vehicle (educated consumer) and we can not for the life of us find the perfect color scheme.






















V6 is out. Not for any other reason but availability. Now we can't get a dealer to sell us a V8 w/conv, xenon and upgraded sound for less than 40K with VW financing. Our credit union is doing 5.2
Nice ride David. If that vehicle was here it would be ours, except with beige interior.





























Check this out: We found our second color option (wheat beige/beige) in Houston but they won't send the car to our dealer and won't sell for less than 500 over invoice. 
I've drawn the line in the sand. Either get me a V8 in white/beige for under 40K w/VW financing @2.9% or we'll wait for the next shipment. They should call us soon (((hopefully







)))


----------



## R32nbluE (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (Marko_light)*

Funny thing, I find myself in this same delima. What to buy. My wife's Jetta is no longer enough for us. I have my *.:R* and there is no way I am getting rid of it, not even for the v10tdi. I like the v6, may find some of the upgrades transferable. Which will make the v6 better in the long run, because of the A/M ava. I already have a pile building for my car. But for what she needs the v6 has enough get up and go. Plus I can get more upgrades for less money then the striped v8 version. I have some friends that let me buy at cost. So now all I have to do is track down the color combo with the nav, xenon, premII, and throw in the cargo divider to keep the dogs away from the newborn and its time to sign the papers. besides the Treg will look great towing the *.:R*.








Plus as with most new VW's its fun to drive, I have a loner right now, waiting for my buddy to track down my new treg and we are there. 
Anyone know the diff between the treg 3.2 and the *.:R*? 


_Modified by R32nbluE at 8:07 PM 8-30-2004_


----------



## Huge (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (Marko_light)*

I sold my base V6 because I found the V6 to be underpowered. The motor is smooth and likes to rev, so it isn't a problem keeping up with or ahead of traffic...but gas mileage suffers greatly when driven in this fashion. I got 8-10mpg in the city, and 14-15 on the highway. And accelerating from 30mph to freeway speeds in traffic is a chore for the 5,300 lb vehicle with 220hp.
I'm confident the V8 would've delivered both better acceleration and fuel economy. (By the way...it's more like a 3 second difference to 60mph...that's an eternity when at the end of an onramp with traffic bearing down on you.)


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (Huge)*

Hey Huge,
Have you come close to getting a replacement vehicle yet?


----------



## Huge (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (TCinOC)*

Hey Tim...
No replacement yet...I'm still debating whether to replace the M3 with a more dedicated track car and SUV tow vehicle. But with ski season coming, I'll be needing something to get up to the mountains in the coming months...probably either be a used X5 4.4 or Cayenne S, and an Elise for the track early next year. We'll see...
Still happy with the Touareg?


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (Huge)*

Ed,
Yep, I'm still very happy with my Touareg. I'm pretty sure if you would've had the V8 you'd still be driving around in one. An Elise eh? Interesting. Btw, are you tired of the M3 gang trying to outdo one another with the latest mods yet? Every now and then I take a peek over at Roadfly. I swear nothing ever changes over there, especially V and his talk.


----------



## gotapex (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (Huge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Huge* »_
Hey Tim...
No replacement yet...I'm still debating whether to replace the M3 with a more dedicated track car and SUV tow vehicle. But with ski season coming, I'll be needing something to get up to the mountains in the coming months...probably either be a used X5 4.4 or Cayenne S, and an Elise for the track early next year. We'll see...
Still happy with the Touareg?


Interesting.








I have a V8 Touareg and a deposit down on an Elise. However, I'm strongly considering a Noble M400 instead.


----------



## Huge (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_Ed,
Yep, I'm still very happy with my Touareg. I'm pretty sure if you would've had the V8 you'd still be driving around in one. An Elise eh? Interesting. Btw, are you tired of the M3 gang trying to outdo one another with the latest mods yet? Every now and then I take a peek over at Roadfly. I swear nothing ever changes over there, especially V and his talk.









You're right...if I'd gone with the V8, I'd probably still have it.
My M3 is still stock, so I don't pay much attention to the Roadfly posts regarding mods. Big news is that BMW is finally recalling all E46 M3s prior to 2004 to replace engine bearings.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (Huge)*

Maybe you ought to reconsider and get a base V8 while the deals are hot right now on 2004 models.
Yeah I saw something on the board about the recall. Of course I had mine done a long time ago.


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

I have my V6 for just a month and can tell that I am really happy. I haven't driven the V8 or V10, but, I wasn't looking for that much of torque or speed. I have every option, except Nav and Rear Differential Lock. Paid $500.00 over invoice and financed with VW 3 years 0%!!!


----------



## R32nbluE (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (2YY4U)*

Question, does the none nav have the color display in the instrument cluster??? I have found alot of useful info on the forum, and did a detailed look over on the Treg I have been testing, while my car in for 10k serv. its been hit on the drivers side not to bad nothing structural but not to happy with the repair job, and there are alot of little things wrong with it, and I played with the nav and think I want the a/m more then OEM, but I really love the center display. Oh and where is the sub mounted in the 11 speaker upgrade??? Thanks for the imput.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (R32nbluE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32nbluE* »_Question, does the none nav have the color display in the instrument cluster??? I have found alot of useful info on the forum, and did a detailed look over on the Treg I have been testing, while my car in for 10k serv. its been hit on the drivers side not to bad nothing structural but not to happy with the repair job, and there are alot of little things wrong with it, and I played with the nav and think I want the a/m more then OEM, but I really love the center display. Oh and where is the sub mounted in the 11 speaker upgrade??? Thanks for the imput.

You get the color MFI with either Nav or Air susp (or both).
The extra speaker in the 11 spkr system is a center-channel speaker under the dash grill cover. No dedicated subwoofer (large door mounted speakers serve the sub function).


----------



## R32nbluE (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

oic, is that for the aux option in the nav to add dvd later????


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (R32nbluE)*

audio or audio/video. See below.


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (R32nbluE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32nbluE* »_Question, does the none nav have the color display in the instrument cluster???

Yep, at least I can see yellow, red, white, blue


----------



## Dragonslayre (Feb 15, 2021)

4x4s said:


> *Re: Touareg V8 vs. V6 (SUVW)*
> 
> I agree with Chris. And let me chime in for the really budget minded - even without the premium package the Touareg is still very luxurious and comfortable. So, if your watching pennies, I think you would even be happy with a 'stripper' V6.
> (Of course, when you attend a Touareg get-together and all the V8 and V10 boys are showing off the fancy do-dads, and bragging about 0-60 times and what-not, you may feel like the 12 year old boy in the shower room of a stud convention. But I'm comfortable with my decision.)


Although I agree that the superstuds may have the 'jump'on you, the v6 is way better as far as not being too strong for the car (or over budget), 
the 8s don't last as long, although they last long enough, and the 10s tend to break the cars if over pushed. (And they will be)
I am happy with my vr6, and I now have 3 of them. 3.6, 3.2 x2.
I drove the v8, I love the power, but maintenance is twice that of the 6.
None of my cars are strippers, and all of them 4 wheel wonderfully. They compete very well against Rovers and jeeps and are way more comfortable on the highway than either of these.


----------



## bigbrakeparts (Apr 2, 2014)

Dragonslayre said:


> but maintenance is twice that of the 6.


Based on factory service intervals V8 is less from maintenance point. I've had original V8 for almost 10 years and haven't touched a thing besides scheduled timing belt and air filters replacement.


----------

